# Consults-We are in Indiana



## codercarrol (Jun 25, 2013)

We are in Indiana. We know that Consults can't bill to Medicare, however we are question is can consults be billed to Medicaid and Tricare?


----------



## maddismom (Jun 25, 2013)

Medicaid, yes; Tricare, I'm not sure.


----------



## MaryKayDavid (Jun 25, 2013)

*consult*

yes to Tricare


----------



## Kisalyn (Jul 1, 2013)

Ditto above. I will add that I constantly get confused with Healthy Indiana Plan (HIP) and think they're medicaid, but they're not. HIP plans do not accept consult codes.


----------



## Susan (Jul 1, 2013)

codercarrol said:


> We are in Indiana. We know that Consults can't bill to Medicare, however we are question is can consults be billed to Medicaid and Tricare?



I would say No to both, but you really need to check with your carriers.  Medicaid follows the same rules and regulations as Medicare as does Tricare as they are all funded the same way.  I just don't bill for consults unless my surgeon is taking trauma call and it is a actual "consult"


----------

